

Ask HN: Can we have real discussion about tech bubbles ... - jackbean

without it turning into "that's what they said last time", "party like its 1999" "its not a bubble if everyone says it is" and other such arguments?<p>With LinkedIn ipo and bubble talk everywhere I can't help but notice the reality is being drowned with all these nonsensical arguments.<p>Personally I thought 2x increase was bit too high, then I found this article:<p>http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2011/05/linkedins-109-pop-on-first-day-of-trading-isnt-close-to-dotcom-era-ipos.html<p>Firm......................Date..............First-day gain<p>VA Linux................12/08/99........698%
Exodus Commun....03/18/98........637%
Theglobe.com........11/12/98........606%
Foundry Networks....09/27/99....525%
...<p>I did a little more research and came across similar "bubble talk" article about Google, from 2004 (Technically there was a bubble, just wasn't tech induced).<p>http://www.nytimes.com/2004/08/20/opinion/google-goes-public.html?pagewanted=2&#38;src=pm
http://www.csmonitor.com/2004/0223/p16s01-wmgn.html<p>Is it possible we are shell shocked from the last one and even minor excitement makes us all scream bubble in unison?
======
olalonde
There is no bubble.

